# Carrier Ac Noise



## charlesy (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a 2005 outback 21 rs . While on a trip this weekend my air conditioner started making a noise that can be heard on the inside . It sounds like it is coming from the fan motor . When I got on top to check I found that the fan motor has a little slack that moves from front to back . I also noticed that the blower fan is cracked around the center . So now I am not sure if it is the motor or the cracked fan that is making the rattling noise . Is the slack on the motor normal . Please help a newbie out .Thanks, Chuck


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Chuck,

Is it vibrating, or what kind of noise is it? If it's a screeching type noise, it may be the fan. If it's a vibration, I'd try taking the cover off and pressing down on things until the noise stopped. Of course, being careful for electrical components... If your unit has been under trees, it's also possible a leaf may have made it into the squirrel cage blower fan and is rubbing. It may go away after time, but it's likely better to just take it out.

Let us know what type of noise it's making and we may be able to help out a bit more.


----------



## charlesy (Jul 27, 2010)

It has a pretty loud rattling noise . I have taken the cover off and checked the motor and fans . The blower fan is cracked around the center nut . The motor also has some slack (about 3/4 inch) from front to back . I am not sure if this much slack is normal ? It is clean and free of debris . Thanks,Chuck.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Might could see if you could replace the fan. If the blades are cracked, it's likely the fan has a lot of play in it which may cause it to be out of balance. If you're unsure about the motor itself, see how much it would cost to replace the entire fan unit (if even possible), and then ask a dealership how much it would cost to get a second opinion. If they charge a diagnostic fee (likely) and the cost of the fan motor/blade comes close to the fee, I'd give replacing the fan/motor a try.

If you can turn the AC on with the cover off and visually confirm where the noise is coming from, it may help you diagnose the problem. If the fan appears to be gyrating inside the shroud in a way it shouldn't, you've discovered the issue. It may help to put a small amount of white paint on the tip of one of the blades to see exactly how much it's moving.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I also noticed a my AC begin to rattle while we were on our last trip. I removed the covers and noticed the blower fan was cracked. I replaced the blower fan ($33 and about 30 minutes) and the problem was fixed.

When the blower spins at a high rate of speed, the centrifugal forces cause the cracks to slightly separate and it throughs the whole shaft out of balance. Be sure to check both the fan and the blower. You need to remove both the outer cover and an inner cover to get to the blower fan.

DAN


----------



## charlesy (Jul 27, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I also noticed a my AC begin to rattle while we were on our last trip. I removed the covers and noticed the blower fan was cracked. I replaced the blower fan ($33 and about 30 minutes) and the problem was fixed.
> 
> When the blower spins at a high rate of speed, the centrifugal forces cause the cracks to slightly separate and it throughs the whole shaft out of balance. Be sure to check both the fan and the blower. You need to remove both the outer cover and an inner cover to get to the blower fan.
> 
> DAN


Do any of you guys know where to get the carrier parts? No one in my area(southeast texas) have any carrier parts.I have had my motor checked out and have concluded that it is just the blower fan . The slack in the motor is much less than I originally thought .


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

charlesy said:


> I also noticed a my AC begin to rattle while we were on our last trip. I removed the covers and noticed the blower fan was cracked. I replaced the blower fan ($33 and about 30 minutes) and the problem was fixed.
> 
> When the blower spins at a high rate of speed, the centrifugal forces cause the cracks to slightly separate and it throughs the whole shaft out of balance. Be sure to check both the fan and the blower. You need to remove both the outer cover and an inner cover to get to the blower fan.
> 
> DAN


Do any of you guys know where to get the carrier parts? No one in my area(southeast texas) have any carrier parts.I have had my motor checked out and have concluded that it is just the blower fan . The slack in the motor is much less than I originally thought .
[/quote]

Hi,

I got mine from my local RV dealer. He looked it up in the parts catalog and ordered it for me, took a couple days to get. Seems your local RV dealer should be able to do the same.

I also found one at PPL Motor Homes. They have a parts catalog you can search through HERE.

My local dealer was actually cheaper and more convenient, so I ordered it through him.

DAN


----------



## charlesy (Jul 27, 2010)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I also noticed a my AC begin to rattle while we were on our last trip. I removed the covers and noticed the blower fan was cracked. I replaced the blower fan ($33 and about 30 minutes) and the problem was fixed.
> 
> When the blower spins at a high rate of speed, the centrifugal forces cause the cracks to slightly separate and it throughs the whole shaft out of balance. Be sure to check both the fan and the blower. You need to remove both the outer cover and an inner cover to get to the blower fan.
> 
> DAN


Do any of you guys know where to get the carrier parts? No one in my area(southeast texas) have any carrier parts.I have had my motor checked out and have concluded that it is just the blower fan . The slack in the motor is much less than I originally thought .
[/quote]

Hi,

I got mine from my local RV dealer. He looked it up in the parts catalog and ordered it for me, took a couple days to get. Seems your local RV dealer should be able to do the same.

I also found one at PPL Motor Homes. They have a parts catalog you can search through HERE.

My local dealer was actually cheaper and more convenient, so I ordered it through him.

DAN
[/quote]
Thanks for the help .I finally found a lady at a local dealer that would order it for me . Most wouldnt even try . Thanks.


----------

